# What is your favourite middle stage Water starter?



## Figment (Jan 20, 2021)

So I decided "why not' and made a second poll, and since there's already a fire type starter poll, I decided to do the middle stage water starters. I'm not gonna spam these, by the way, I'm just gonna do these periodically whenever I feel like it. Personally, mine is Dewott.


----------



## Elbub (Jan 20, 2021)

A close tie between Wartortle and Marshtomp for me, but Marshtomp wins out for me.

Shout-out to Croconaw too, but the others I have very little memory of.


----------



## Sanqui (Oct 24, 2021)

Croconaw here for sure, helped by the fact that the sole fan fiction I've written starred one!


----------

